# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کتابای دسته دوم رو می تونم بفروشم؟

## javid78

سلام
من خیلی خیلی کتاب دارم از کنکور و دوم و سوم. همشون سال 92،93،94،91،90، 89، 88 تو همین مایه هاست. کسی میخره؟ چقدر میخرن؟
اینا رو نخریدما. فامیلام کنکور دادن دیگه نیازی نداشتن واسه همین خیلی کتاب جمع شد و دادن به من. بعضی هاش به دردم خورد و بعضیاش هم نه.
40 50 تایی میشه. قلم چی،گاج،مبتکران،نشرالگو،خی  لی سبز،نوبل و...

چیجوری بفروشم؟ میخرن؟

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> سلام
> من خیلی خیلی کتاب دارم از کنکور و دوم و سوم. همشون سال 92،93،94،91،90، 89، 88 تو همین مایه هاست. کسی میخره؟ چقدر میخرن؟
> اینا رو نخریدما. فامیلام کنکور دادن دیگه نیازی نداشتن واسه همین خیلی کتاب جمع شد و دادن به من. بعضی هاش به دردم خورد و بعضیاش هم نه.
> 40 50 تایی میشه. قلم چی،گاج،مبتکران،نشرالگو،خی  لی سبز،نوبل و...
> 
> چیجوری بفروشم؟ میخرن؟


1- چه شهری هستی؟
2-برو تو شیپور و دیوار مشخصات کامل کتابا و قیماتاشونو به اضافه عکس بذار
3-یا تو همین مارکت کنکور سایت بذار
4-همین جا هم مشخصات کامل و عکسارو بذاری مشتری پیدا میکنی

----------


## javid78

> 1- چه شهری هستی؟
> 2-برو تو شیپور و دیوار مشخصات کامل کتابا و قیماتاشونو به اضافه عکس بذار
> 3-یا تو همین مارکت کنکور سایت بذار
> 4-همین جا هم مشخصات کامل و عکسارو بذاری مشتری پیدا میکنی


هزینه ی کرایه رو کی میده؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> هزینه ی کرایه رو کی میده؟


با این میزان کتاب فروش پستی اصلا مناسب نیست کتاب های قبل 92 هم به درد نمی خورن البته تو شیمی پیش قبل 94 به درد نمیخورن

----------


## tabrizcity

> مثلا یه کتاب مبتکران که قیمتش 10 هزار تومن هست چقدر باید بدم؟


*خب اینو در نظر بگیر دیگه کتابای سال 94 که همراه با کنکور 94 بودن را با تخفیف 30 الی 50 درصدی توی مارکت انجمن میفروشن*

----------


## javid78

> *خب اینو در نظر بگیر دیگه کتابای سال 94 که همراه با کنکور 94 بودن را با تخفیف 30 الی 50 درصدی توی مارکت انجمن میفروشن*


تو همین تاپیک کتابامو بزارم میخرن؟ 

با 80 درصد تخفیف

----------


## Healer

داداش تو شهرا یه سری کتابفروشی ها هست که کتابای دست دومو به یکم کمتر از نصف قیمت میخرن و به نصفم میفروشن میتونی تو شهرتون پیدا کنی و بفروشی بهشون 
راحت ترم هست
بیشترشونم زیاد به سال چاپ گیر نمیدن البته شاید خیلی قدیما رو به قیمت کمتری بردارن

----------


## javid78

> داداش تو شهرا یه سری کتابفروشی ها هست که کتابای دست دومو به یکم کمتر از نصف قیمت میخرن و به نصفم میفروشن میتونی تو شهرتون پیدا کنی و بفروشی بهشون 
> راحت ترم هست
> بیشترشونم زیاد به سال چاپ گیر نمیدن البته شاید خیلی قدیما رو به قیمت کمتری بردارن


خودت این کارو کردی؟
یعنی از من بخرن؟ یا برام بفروشن؟

----------


## Healer

> خودت این کارو کردی؟
> یعنی از من بخرن؟ یا برام بفروشن؟


من نه یه بار دوستام در موردش حرف میزدن  بودن کسایی که خریدن میگفتن کتابم میشه فروخت و حتی یه عده خلاصه هاشونم فروختن

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> سلام
> من خیلی خیلی کتاب دارم از کنکور و دوم و سوم. همشون سال 92،93،94،91،90، 89، 88 تو همین مایه هاست. کسی میخره؟ چقدر میخرن؟
> اینا رو نخریدما. فامیلام کنکور دادن دیگه نیازی نداشتن واسه همین خیلی کتاب جمع شد و دادن به من. بعضی هاش به دردم خورد و بعضیاش هم نه.
> 40 50 تایی میشه. قلم چی،گاج،مبتکران،نشرالگو،خی  لی سبز،نوبل و...
> 
> چیجوری بفروشم؟ میخرن؟


کتابای قبل 91 رو که فک نکنم بخرن کتابفروشی ها هم 92  به بعد میخرن اونم با خدا تومن نخفیف مثلا 300 تومن کتاب میبری 30 تومن بهت میدن :Yahoo (100): 
تنها راهش اینه بری تو سایت دیوار اگهی بزنی پول پست هم نمیخواد هرکی از شهر خودت خواست یه جایی قرار میذاری بهش میدی

----------


## kamelia

سلام من كتاب هاي كنكور تجربي ٩٥ دارم و كتاب ها تميز و سالم هستند كسي خواست بگه

----------


## masoud007

> سلام من كتاب هاي كنكور تجربي ٩٥ دارم و كتاب ها تميز و سالم هستند كسي خواست بگه


موج آزمون شیمی داری؟

----------


## kamelia

> موج آزمون شیمی داری؟


متاسفانه نه  بقيه كتاب هاي مهم و اصلي رو دارم

----------


## ozeiry

شهرما اگه کتابا چاپ93به بعد باشن میخرن 30%وخودشون میفروشن70%ولی کتابای کانون وچاپ های قدیمی ترو یا نمیخرن یا ارزون نر میخرن.

----------


## user68

من کتاب های رشته تجربی را می خواهم ازت سال 93 و  94 رو چند میدی؟

----------


## user68

کتاب زیست الگو 4 جلد رو داری ؟ عربی ایاد فیلی ؟ شیمی پیش خیلی سبز ؟ و ریاضی خیلی سبز ر و چطور؟

----------


## ascetic76

> کتاب زیست الگو 4 جلد رو داری ؟ عربی ایاد فیلی ؟ شیمی پیش خیلی سبز ؟ و ریاضی خیلی سبز ر و چطور؟


بجز الگو من بقیه شونو دارم

----------


## ascetic76

> کتاب زیست الگو 4 جلد رو داری ؟ عربی ایاد فیلی ؟ شیمی پیش خیلی سبز ؟ و ریاضی خیلی سبز ر و چطور؟


بجز الگو من بقیه شونو دارم خواستی بگو .جای الگو جامع گاج دارم فقط جلد یک

----------

